# Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

I have looked closely at the Megatune code in the configurator (see lambda.ini for the LC-1 default settings) and you do NOT want to program your LC-1 to map 0.0-5.0 volts to AFRs of 10-20. Instead, you want to use the default settings the LC-1 uses for analog output 2. These map 0.0-50.v to AFRs of 7.35-22.05. Also, when setting the crossover point in the EGO settings portion of Megatune, use 2.5v since this corresponds to a 14.7 AFR. If usiing analog ouput 1 on the LC-1, make sure to program it using the 7.35-22.05 AFR.
There is lots of misinformation or confusing information on this out there. See for examplehttp://www.diyautotune.com/faq...onfig There they say to select the "Innovate 10-20:1 0-5v" which is fine, but most of us are going to see the "Innovate LC-1 Default" and choose it. That is a problem








Hope this helps. Mike


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (mjleamy)*

What is wrong with configuring the LC1 to do 0-5v for afr?


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_What is wrong with configuring the LC1 to do 0-5v for afr?

Which AFR? That is the question. My point is you need to keep the default LC-1 7.35-20.05 AFR if you select LC-1 default in your Configurator. Then, you don't need to program the LC-1 (hence the default). If you select "Innovate 10-20:1 0-5v" in the Configurator, you need to program the LC-1 to give 10-20 as 0-5v. Don't do other combinations, like leave the LC-1 at its default settings and chose "Innovate 10-20:1 0-5v" in the Configurator, or program the LC-1 to 10-20:1 0-5v and choose "Innovate LC-1 Default" in the Configurator. I did the latter at first. Easy mistake to make.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (mjleamy)*

O - ok - because I changed the LC1 to emulate the 0-5v 10 - 20AFR of the LM1 over a year ago and it works fine since. This was before there was an LC1 option in the config.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (WolfGTI)*

programming it for 10-20 will yield slightly better resolution. also be sure to set the response time to 1/12 second - instant will be too fast and cause a jumpy reading. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_programming it for 10-20 will yield slightly better resolution. also be sure to set the response time to 1/12 second - instant will be too fast and cause a jumpy reading. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've seen no problems with instant on a LC1 or LM1. MS handles it just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_I've seen no problems with instant on a LC1 or LM1. MS handles it just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it was too jumpy for me, and from a lot of reading ive doen it seems to be common - though not all of the experiences were with megasquirt.if instant forks, then by all means use it. you want the fastest response time that will yield accurate results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (mk2dubbin)*

Too lumpy for me as well with instant response. 
Seeing this thread reminds me to go double check my settings as my datalogs and my analog gauge aren't telling the same story. They match in the middle range but not at the fat end where the AFR guage is telling me 13:1afr and the MS is seeing 12:1afr......... gotta remind myself..........


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (Andrew Stauffer)*

The 1/12 delay is a good thing to do, You really have no use for any readings faster than that even if they did work well with Megasquirt, so I feel you have nothing to loose by setting it with the delay. I added this writeup to my site that covers the LC-1 Installation with Megasquirt...
http://volksearch.com/patatron...1#561
Let me know what you think!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Its been a while since I had a working laptop but i'll give slowing the delay a shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

I have to try 1/12 as well -- my LC-1 output is a little noisy.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (patatron)*

Pat,
Why are you suggesting to use 0-5v as 10-20afr vs using the LC-1 setting in the MT config?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (mjleamy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_Pat,
Why are you suggesting to use 0-5v as 10-20afr vs using the LC-1 setting in the MT config? 


The settings on My LC-1 config are 0-5V AFR as 10-20. As shown here in MT configurator...


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (patatron)*

Understood. I've done it that way myself in the past. 
What I'm asking is why not use the option directly below the one you've outlined in the red box? 
INNOVATE_LCI_DEFAULT "Innovate LC-1 default, 0-5v =.5-1.5 Lambda"
Is there a reason NOT to use this option with the LC-1? To me it seems the more logical choice. But as you are not using it, I got to wondering why.......


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_Understood. I've done it that way myself in the past. 
What I'm asking is why not use the option directly below the one you've outlined in the red box? 
INNOVATE_LCI_DEFAULT "Innovate LC-1 default, 0-5v =.5-1.5 Lambda"
Is there a reason NOT to use this option with the LC-1? To me it seems the more logical choice. But as you are not using it, I got to wondering why.......

Either option will work equally fine. but my motto is to keep things simple. And when speaking with people on a regular basis about setting this stuff up with their Megasquirts (I do just this for a living), 90% of people I talk to understand what A/F ratio means, and 10% understand what lambda means, so it is the obvious chouce to eliminate unneeded confusion during the explaination process of initial set-up.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (patatron)*

Thanks for the clarification Pat.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (Andrew Stauffer)*

My lc-1 just will not work with the 0-5v 10-20 afr settings on analog 1. I don't get it. The led just flashes at a stead rate, no error code. I tried a reflash of the firmware as well. If I change the settings back to default it works fine.
So I switched to the analog 2 (brown wire) and used the lc-1 default in megasquirt. Its at least working now like expected. The display in megatune is very close to what is shown in the logworks application so I just need to check/change the crossover point in megatune now.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (chadr)*

According to Innovate the steady flashing I was getting on the led means it was in programming mode, so it was not an error. I still don't understand why the settings would not stick though. Anyway, I spent the time today to remove the o2 sensor and recalibrate it completely. Lets hope its less troublesome than what I have found so far.


----------



## klatinn (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (chadr)*

FWIW,
The latest LogWorks 2 can now log simultaneously from MS AND any combination of innovate devices. So you can get all the data synchronsized in one log. You will need 2 serial ports or USB->Serial adapters: one for MS and one for the innovate MTS devices. No need to configure wideband voltages anymore or hook up and configure analog outs to MS.
Download the latest LW2 here:
http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/support.php


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (klatinn)*

But you would still need to configure the outputs for the Megasquirt to actually use the info outside of just datalogging. Is this available for download now? I cant wait to play with it!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (patatron)*

yes i want this setup too! pat once you work it out...im ready for testing


----------



## infront (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (VWralley)*

Me too, me too!


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (klatinn)*

Klaus,
you're one of the lead tech guys for lc-1 development at innovate, correct?
you could log everything with logworks, but if using only the digital output then ms has no realtime input so arf adjustments based on target arf tables have no effect. am i understanding this correctly? maybe this is good for tuning on a dyno instead of on the road via logging? If the analog outs on the lc-1 are set then its easy to log everything in ms for easy tuning with megalogviewer.
i am not trying to put down logworks in any way, but I am trying to understand the benefit. is there much more accuracy in the digital out compared with a correctly adjusted analog out?
thanks.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (chadr)*

I am just interested in logging with the logworks as it is way better than Megalogviewer in my opinion. I dont think I understand why you think the LC-1's analog output would not work just because you are recording from its serial port, if that is what you are saying. I think you lost me on that one.
Also, can this plug in be used with out the LC-1 connected? Just recording from the Megasquirt?


----------



## klatinn (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (patatron)*

Hi,
The purpose of the plugin is to record EVERYTHING in logworks digitally. This gets around all the errors and noise potentially introduced with digital to analog to digital conversion. The analog outs of the LC-1 are independent of the serial ports, so use them for afr control on the MS. That function is entire independent and has no effect whether you log serially at the same time or not. 
Another advantage of the digital approach is that you can in addition use some of our other devices, like the LMA-3 to log acceleration data. From that you have in LogWorks directly a measure how good your tune is and where to make improvements.
The new plugin architecture of LogWorks, especially on the upcoming LogWorks 3, allows 3rd parties to write data acquistion modules also. So it is entirely possible for someone to write a VAG.com plugin to log ECU data in LogWorks.
And yes, I am the VP of Engineering at innovate.
And no, LogWorks requires to have at least one innovate device connected. You can't use it to log JUST MS data. Obviously our desire is to sell our widebands, not give every competitor a great logging solution for free.








Regards,
Klaus




_Modified by klatinn at 6:26 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (klatinn)*

this is going to be an insanly helpful tuning tool! i need to get this setup asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pat, i need to get setup for my ecu







we will discuss when i pickup my (personal) ecu


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (klatinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klatinn* »_You will need 2 serial ports or USB->Serial adapters: one for MS and one for the innovate MTS devices. 


This is very intriguing. Unfortunately, I only have one serial port on my laptop. Has anyone tried a serial-to-USB adapter w/ MS (or LW, for that matter)?
http://www.keyspan.com/products/usb/usa19hs/


----------



## infront (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (jmaddocks)*

I have two Serial to USB's, one is a high quality Belkin one and the other a low qual Tripplite model U209-000-R. They both work! BUT - I'm strugglin with this M/S plug in at the moment....Need to update firmware etc, I guess.
The Belkin one is def better, but at a cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (infront)*

I use this $8.50 one with no problem. Shipping included.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...h=017


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Important Misconception about configuring LC-1 with Megasquirt (chadr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chadr* »_I use this $8.50 one with no problem.

Chad pointed me to this one and I bought it too. Worked right away with little setup.


----------

